# Westinghouse DS circuit breakers



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have a client with a Westinghouse/Square-D drawout circuit breaker on 480 volts in a line-up.
> 
> It is Model DS 206S and is marked as an 800 amp frame, but 300 amp actual. It has an Amptector I A Model LSIG trip unit. Unit is probably circa 1970/1980.
> 
> ...


800A is the frame size, you just need to swap out the CT's, no new trip unit needed, however, those amptectors have high failure rates so if you are swapping CT's you might as well upgrade to a modern trip uit. 

Note, the S means it is a high speed version so if you are swapping it with another be careful about that, they don't interchange. The S is also important when getting parts replaced, many are not the same as a standard 206. 

I have plenty of those breakers, 800A CT's, any other parts, and upgrade kits on my shelf if you need anything. Cheapest route is order new 800A CT's and swap them, pretty simple to do your self but you will need to be able to re-test before putting in service. Best route, upgrade to AC PRO, more complex but still not too hard, still will need to re-test.

I have a breaker shop in Florida that can do the modifications for you as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, I suspected that the CT's would need to be changed and the entire circuit breaker retested and certified. My client thought he could just turn up the trip settings.

It's a small world. One of my first jobs as an apprentice in 1974 was assembling the DS circuit breakers at Westinghouse in East Pittsburgh, PA on the eighth floor of the "K" building. My first task was pressing the blue buttons onto the metal bracket. Later I had a job testing the Amptectors on the 6th floor. My visit to my client and seeing all the DS gear brought back many memories.

This "K" building housed the first commercial radio station.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2012)

If permitted by this board you can send me your shop info via this email:

[email protected] dot com


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I suspected that the CT's would need to be changed and the entire circuit breaker retested and certified. My client thought he could just turn up the trip settings.
> 
> It's a small world. One of my first jobs as an apprentice in 1974 was assembling the DS circuit breakers at Westinghouse in East Pittsburgh, PA on the eighth floor of the "K" building. My first task was pressing the blue buttons onto the metal bracket. Later I had a job testing the Amptectors on the 6th floor. My visit to my client and seeing all the DS gear brought back many memories.
> 
> This "K" building housed the first commercial radio station.


Adjustment range odd the top of my head is 0.5x to 1.0x for those, any smaller of a secondary CT current is not enought to power the trip unit so if it is set at 300A now I know you don't have 800A CT's on it, likely 400A CT's. 

Neat story about the East Pittsburg plant, didn't know that about the radio station. :thumbup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If permitted by this board you can send me your shop info via this email:
> 
> [email protected] dot com


We usually use the private message function for that.


----------

